# Review: Elysium Harp by Soundiron



## donbodin (Jan 4, 2017)

With it's easy to use interface, extended sound design instruments and FX, Soundiron has taken the Harp library to another level. I can see how many music makers will be creating entire songs/scores with nothing more than the Elysium Harp.

Full review, demos & more: http://bit.ly/2iFnH1D



Elysium Harp sells for $149 from http://www.Soundiron.com

Sample Library Review received a copy of the instrument for review consideration from the developer.


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for another good review.


----------



## donbodin (Jan 10, 2017)

Andrew_m said:


> Thanks for another good review.


You are very welcome. Thanks for the support Andrew!


----------

